
Manifesto for Async Software Development - kanishkdudeja
http://asyncmanifesto.org/
======
nwah1
This is entirely from an engineer's perspective. The reason agile and scrum
are so popular is because it works for managers.

Managers need to herd all the cats, keep them on task, and give them
continuous deadlines to report status in order to keep a low level fire
burning under their employees' butts.

For open source software projects and hobby projects, this type of
"asynchronous" development is perfectly fine.

For corporate environments, the problem is that employees are not necessarily
intrinsically motivated and also need a way to communicate regularly up a
chain of authority. This is the point of meetings.

Furthermore, managers generally succeed based on social intelligence. By
regularly keeping tabs on employees using real meetings, they can assess the
emotional state of the team... such as the morale or whether anyone is
struggling or going through personal problems that they are reluctant to
broadcast.

------
reallydude
> A question answered in a FAQ or some other form of async communication is
> much better than one answered by a shoulder tap.

This doesn't scale. Eventually, you get to a point where you don't know where
to look for context and context ends up getting spread around multiple areas.
Complexity cannot be wrapped up in a wiki obviously enough, that you can fully
grasp every possible issue without comprehending the whole wiki.

------
TheCoelacanth
It doesn't doesn't fill me with confidence that someone is actually familiar
enough with Agile to criticize it effectively when they bill themselves as the
21st century alternative to something written in the 21st century.

